# [PC-BSD] Computer hangs when booting off DVD



## recondite (Apr 2, 2012)

I put in my PC-BSD 9.0 x64 (which is supposed to be based on FreeBSD) install DVD disk and booted my computer and it hangs (a progress spinner just keeps spinning and spinning ...) with the following message on the screen: 


```
Loading Operating System ... 
CD Loader 1.2. 

Building the boot loader arguments. 
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER ... Found.
```

More info: 

I tried three different DVDs (one FreeBSD and two PC-BSD) and I get the same problem with each.  I also tried booting off of two different DVD drives (moved one over from another computer temporarily).  I installed Linux on this computer last week and I was able to use the Linux install DVD; it's just the *BSD DVD that is giving me problems.  I disconnected my Linux hard drive before attempting the *BSD installs.  The only drives connected to my motherboard are the DVD drive and the never-before-used SSD which I am attempting to install *BSD on.  

Could be a problem with a BIOS setting, IDE or SATA?  Maybe I changed something.  My motherboard has no IDE ports but the BIOS allows me to configure some ports as either SATA or IDE (which seems strange to me).  What should I use IDE or SATA for the DVD drive?

Or is it something else?


----------



## jkxx74 (Apr 2, 2012)

Make sure to set your SATA mode to "Native IDE" if that is an option. Other issues excluded, this usually does the trick. If you are installing on an HP desktop, have a look at my installation guide for that.


----------



## recondite (Apr 2, 2012)

I finally got into my BIOS and changed the mode for the DVD drive's port to IDE and now it got past the problem I was having (seems to hang again later but likely for an unrelated reason).  Thanks.


----------



## urlugal (Apr 10, 2012)

I had the same issue on my Dell and the setting I had to change was AHCI to ATA under CPU features for those with that setting instead.  I had no issues with my system during the install after that though.


----------



## Manikumaran (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello friends, iI [am] too having the same problem and also iI changed the mode from AHCI to IDE but still the bootstrap loader hang on. Any one suggest me please.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2015)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

